# jojo has an attitude problem



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i got jojoout to day he was on top of his cage he hissed at me, i ignore it and put my hand up, then he flew round the room landed on my hand i got him down and he had his wings out on my arm making hssing noises i let him get on with it but omg he has develped a litte attitude, just seems anoyed with everything today 

he is gogin thorugh a hormanal stage if so will it last a long time and do they ahve more than one, and do girls have them as well, i was thinking of getting another tiel, and i would rather have a girl if they dont go through this, i know that sounds lazy of me but i find jojo is grumpy and i find himm a bit hard to handle atm, he hasnt biten me but i am very worried about a bite 

is there anthig i cna do to speed it up or make it better was putting him back in his cage the right thing to do ?


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a girl, and she's hormonal sometimes, too. I think birds are like us - they have bad days, also.  I do hear boys can be worse though but my girl is more hormonal than my boy tiel was. I don't think it will last long, and, yes, they do have more than one. I know when they molt, they can be nippy. My girl can be really nasty one day and a sweetheart the next, so I would imagine it varies from bird to bird?? My girl always acts like she'll bite and hisses when she's upset at me but she never bit me. It was actually funny though b/c when I took her to the vet for a slight infection, she kept hissing at him and acting like she'd bite. I said, oh, don't worry, she never bites, she's done that to me a lot when taming and not one time did she ever bite me...well, guess what? She bit the tar out of him!!  Anyway, I know they say that's the biggest difference with males and females - males whistle/talk more and females tend to be more affectionate. But like they say, there are always exceptions!! So I wouldn't get a female just so it wouldn't be grumpy...trust me, mine can be! Just ignore him, leave him alone if he acts like he doesn't want to be touched or any attention. I think putting him back in his cage was the right thing to do. Though I do hear also if they're nippy and you put them up, you're encouraging them to act that way any time they want back in the cage. So who knows! I would just give him space till he gets out of the mood. It shouldn't last long - they're too sociable!! So don't worry.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Most probably he is hormonal at the moment, but it won't last long at all (didn't with my 2 boys). Also he could be in just one of those 'crappy' moods like we have, and he doesn't wanna be touched and wants his time alone.

As for girls, well yeah but no where near as bad as the boys. Getting another 'tiel isn't going to make him any less hormonal whenever he goes through it then he is, but if you wanna get another one, just letting you know it'll probably still be the same. I don't know about putting him back in the cage when he starts hissing and such, maybe just leave him out, leave the (cage) door open and let him go in and out of the cage as he pleases.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i find if i do that he gets worse, i have to be with him, if i open the door and let say sit over the other side of the room he flews over to me and gets all moody then, it ust to be only my left hand side he did this on , i am in touch witha breeder about another tiel, i would gte one to calm him down, jojo is jojo i just dont like to have to put him away,


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you are lucky with stretch he is normally very cuddly and loves his preens and he loves to preen you but this last week you go near his cage or open it to give fresh food or water your taking a risk he will bite at this time but he has never gone through a hormonal thing till this last week so yes i would say jojo is going through one and with the females yes but not like the boys do sometimes you have to be patient with this but if you get a female you may run into a situation where jojo and the female will want to breed so you have to be ready for that as well


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

But what if he doesn't calm down with another tiel but gets extremely jealous of the other bird? I'd only get one if YOU want one. Course, they could be mates for life...you just never know. Jojo sounds like he's in a bad mood maybe or feeling hormonal but he still wants to be around you - just maybe not touched. I usually leave mine out on the cage where she can go in or out or put her on a gym but basically leave her alone but by me. So since it sounds like he still enjoys being around you, I'd definitely do that. Which sounds really sweet - he's grumpy but still wants his mama around!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

oh yeha he fly's to me , just gets a bit anoyed lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Teehee! Tiels have such personalities, don't they? Course, I guess all birds do! As long as he doesn't fly to you and start attacking like "The Birds", you're ok! LOL


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Your recent posts say that Jojo is molting. They can get moody when they are molting. He would probably be more comfortable with regular misting and a bath. They get itchy and frustrated. He's probably coming to you for help because you fill all of his other needs.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

if i spary him he hissis somthing awwfull, he does have a bowl of water he baths in ? i could try a mist spary, i might pop out and get one from the chemist they sell them 2 fill with perfume but if i put water in it ? hopefully he will get ust to it, if he doesi will post pics


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine hated spraying at first, too, but I kept at it. Same with showers with me. Sometimes she still acts annoyed and other times she throws her wings up and really gets into it!! I use a small spray bottle that you can buy any place that you can turn to a very fine mist.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i might try that then, i dont like her gettign agressive he is normally a lovely bird


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I know, I feel the same. I mean, I know they can be moody, especially with something as uncomfortable as molting must be. But it's still kind of disheartening when they act like that.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If he bathes regularly you really don't need to mist him.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

when you say regular , i got him out he was wet coz he had been sat in his water bowl, i get orried when i let him out now  

hopefully he will get better he was doing really well


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww, that's just pitiful! He'll get better, cheer up! It'll be over before you know it. Mine sits on her water bowl, too, but doesn't ever get wet - go figure. I'm waiting for her to fall in it and get soaked. Instead she's good at soaking ME!  She'll play in it and sling water at me and sometimes seeds if I'm sitting beside her - and I SWEAR she stops, looks, and smiles!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I assume you were asking what I meant by regular?! 2 or 3 times a week should be plenty. You also said you got him out because he was wet and that you worry every time you get him out now. I don't know exactly what you are trying to say. If the house is warm Jojo should be fine. It seems that he is choosing to get wet. Is he in a place where he could get a little sun afterwards? You want to provide them with a 50 50 mix. Sun coming into the cage so that he can bask in it if he wants and a shady spot where he could get out of the sun if he wants.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sue, can you over bathe them? I mean, is every day bad? Sometimes she gets soaked and sometimes just barely wet. I was just wondering.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If it's just water it should be OK. You certainly wouldn't want to use soap on them. The do have natural oils that comes from a gland just above the tail. That's why you will see them rubbing their heads on that spot. You don't want to eliminate that. If they are enjoying a bath or a misting they probably need it. If they run from it you might want to back off a little.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Gotcha! Thanks, Sue! I always use just water. I had heard about the oil gland - I thought that was just the neatest thing! And I always wondered why sometimes she gets all into a bath and other times is annoyed. Most times I bring her to the shower with me and see how she acts. If she's not interested, I just let her perch and watch me and look around. But if she lifts those wings all up and wiggles around, it's on!


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

I dont think you should spray your tiel with any bottle that has been filled with perfume, especially. He will preen, and get sick off of the smell and taste. Some may even be allergic to scents. If you are going to spray him, get a clean, never-been-used water bottle. Or you can try putting him in the sink, and pouring warm water on him while scratching his head. This will keep him from getting dry skin, and make him happy that he also has your attention.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

What she means is that the bottles are sold empty, for the purpose of the buyer filling it with perfume at home. 
They do the same thing with small containers so you can fill them with your make-up and travel without having to bring your full-sized perfume and make-up bottles with you.

I use a plant mister myself, it's a handy size. I also put 99% pure Aloe Vera juice in the water to help soften the keratin on their feathers and to help soften their dry skin. I give them a long, sustained soaking every second day in the morning, and give them two light mistings in the morning and late afternoon on the alternate days. 
Harley's flaky skin has almost completely cleared up with the aloe, and it's helping Quinn, who's going through a bit of a stealth moult.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, that's a great idea, Rouille! Thanks! Where do you get the Aloe Vera juice from? And it wouldn't bother their eyes when you spray them?


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thats a good idea, jojo let me rub his head today , through the bars  but i cnt get him out he seems fine inside his cage a lovley friendly bird outside is when the problems start  i am getting close to giving up,


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

Dont give up. Be persistant in showing him that you love him and he will warm up to you. Be patient and it will pay off. Keep rubbing his head and let him gradually trust you with that


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I got it from the health section of the supermarket, it comes as a tetra juice so it doesn't need to be chilled. Make sure it's pure juice with no aloe gel or additives. The juice I use is 99.8% pure aloe juice and .2% natural preservatives. It should basically be nothing but a tiny bit of preservative and the rest should essentially be pure extract from the aloe plant's leaves.

This is the website of the company that makes it, it will give you an idea of what to look for: http://www.aloevera.com.au/index2.html

It doesn't sting their eyes at all, they keep them wide open the entire time. I put about 100mL of juice in 600mL of water, so it's pretty diluted. I've actually gotten it in my eyes (I sprayed myself in the face while I was showering them) and it didn't irritate my eyes at all.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Rouille, I really appreciate it!! Have saved the link to check out later, and thanks for the suggestion, as well. 

Elijah, please don't give up. You're doing good, really. Even mine won't let me touch her head yet so you are definitely making progress!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah , i had him perfect before his hormonal stage, i definatly wont be getting anymore tiles, i think jojo is enough for me , even whne he dies i have decided not to get another one, i will stick with smaller birds ,as lovely as they are i just find this attitude thing a bit hard to deal with,


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

Dont give up on cockatiels..they are such a joy when they get used to you. It is great to feel needed and loved by them. Keep up the good work and I think both of your attitudes will change. Hang in there! How old is he? Is this his first molt?


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah this is his first, i might try and get him out later, maybe let him hace a play away from the cgae, im not having a fab time atm anyway , its not jojo's fault he just isnt helping lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm sorry you're so discouraged, Elijah...I totally understand though. I know everyone says "patience" but sometimes it IS hard when you just want to love on them and play with them! I was SO discouraged for a while with mine...it took me a while to get to where I am today with her. She still won't let me scritch her though, which is still disconcerting, but I'm hoping she'll eventually come around. So we'll both just have to hang in there together!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah we doo, i am trying really hard, but i went thorugh this when i got him and now again, i dont thnk i can gte through thi then go again


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I know. It can be hard. Maybe he'll be better with future molts? Have you been spraying him or bathing him more? Has that not helped at all? Will he not let you touch him or hold him at all? Not even in your lap or shoulder or something? I mean, I know most times they don't want to be touched b/c it might be uncomfortable but maybe just sitting on you? I'm sorry. It'll be ok soon!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i can inside the cage but not outside , i am not having a veyr good time with my birds


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is going to be oh so controversial.....get him a friend! I went through six months of **** with Dooby, I had even asked the breeder to take him back and it was her that told me to get him a little girl friend. Of course I said the obvious, that I didn't want them to breed and she told me that the girl tiel won't breed and that she will stand her ground with Dooby until she is ready to breed at around 12 - 18 months old! So....I got the breeder to DNA a couple of her chicks to make sure that I had a female and I bought Daisy from her. When we got Daisy first she was 10 weeks old, the breeder, being of the old school, told me not to mess around, just put Daisy straight in with Dooby, well, I didn't do that, I kept Daisy downstairs for the one night just to hold her and bond with her a bit, the next day I put their cages side by side (as it was the same breeder, quarantine wasn't an issue) and after a couple of hours, I put them in together. I have never looked back, Dooby is 98% better!! He still has his off days of course, but there is no more flying at us and attacking us, no more really biting to draw blood and as for Daisy, she certainly stands up for herself if Dooby gets a bit too boisterous! So, in my case, it was the best thing I could have done. I have two wonderful tiels, Daisy is really stupid and loves to be ticked and cuddled. Dooby likes to have his head scratched, but he's not quite as cuddly, but then again, he never really was. I can't believe I even thought about giving him away now! So.....if you want my advice, get a little girl, make sure it is a girl and things should change dramatically. The point is, no matter what you do, you are not a tiel and you can't respond the same was as another tiel would.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmmmm, you are NOT having a good day, huh?  I'm so sorry. Is he in the same room as the budgies? Has anything changed outside at all? I'm just wondering why Jojo will freak out every time out of the cage. Kiki didn't want me touching her or holding her much (on my shoulder, etc.) when she's molting or just in a bad mood but she still prefers her gym or to be beside me versus her cage. So are the baths helping her at all?


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Plukie, just read your post...q's: do you worry about breeding now or what do you do to not have them breed? I like the fact that if it's the same breeder, you don't have to quarantine but I also hear if they're related at all since from same breeder to make sure they don't breed. Also, how did you make sure they both still loved you and didn't just bond to each other? (I'm debating getting another tiel.) Thanks!!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am going to add a bit to this thread. I got my Tiki some 3 months ago. He was a year old. Scared to death, not because he wasn't tame, but because he had been in his aviary setting for the first year of his life. I worked very hard to build some sort of a relationship with him. Took about a month before he would step up for me. I have learned that I have to respect his personality. He doesn't like to be touched. He will sit on my finger or my shoulder, but not for long. Otherwise, I just let him do his thing. Some days I just open the cage and let him do what he wants, tho I do have him step up everyday...and even tho he doesn't want to be handled a lot, he still wants to know that I am close by. 

Now I have Torch... he is still a young'un... and so affectionate. Loves to be held , have his head petted and nibble on my fingers. Two completely different personalities. But I do think Tiki has gotten better since I got Torch. Torch has a more forceful personality, and Tiki sees that Torch likes being petted and held. I haven't had to work with Torch at all, he is just a love. But so is Tiki in his own way.

Some times they must feel like us... " I just want to be left alone today" and then other days we want attention. But don't give up. We just have to remember that they are little indivduals too, and have their own little personalities.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I know that was mostly aimed at Elijah, but thanks, Tike, I got a lot out of it, too.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Glad it made sense... I was wondering if it did... I was also going to mention that my dogs are the same way, 2 very distinct personalities. Bandit loves to cuddle, no matter when or where at anytime. Buffie on the other hand, gets cuddled on her terms. She isn't a cuddler by any means, but has her moments when she comes to be petted or cuddled. So I figure birds are the same way.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

PtsRPpl2 said:


> Plukie, just read your post...q's: do you worry about breeding now or what do you do to not have them breed? I like the fact that if it's the same breeder, you don't have to quarantine but I also hear if they're related at all since from same breeder to make sure they don't breed. Also, how did you make sure they both still loved you and didn't just bond to each other? (I'm debating getting another tiel.) Thanks!!


Well, at the moment, Daisy is only around six months old so far too young to breed anyway. She just isn't interested. Dooby and Daisy are not from the same parents, but from the same breeder. I wouldn't say that you don't have to quarantine even if it is the same breeder, but my breeder has them all in a big aviary and she pulls them for hand rearing, she said that quarantine wasn't necessary, so I took her advice. Daisy was such a little darling from the start that she just bonded with me practically on the drive home! At the moment, it is strange, if you relate them to kids, then Dooby is like a 10 or 11 year old boy........"Yuk girls are horrible!" Daisy is still playing with her teddy bears! I suppose in another six months, Daisy will be ready to breed, then I'm going to have to take advice on here as to how to discourage them, but apparently if you give them around 12 hours covered and no nest box, then that discourages them a bit, but I suppose if they are going to then there's nothing I can do about it. I don't particularly want to breed them though because I just know that I won't be able to part with the babies....and it will mean my Dooby and Daisy are all grown up!!! LOL.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

13 hours to be sure. you have to tip the balance of dark and light to the dark side, so 13 dark 11 light should slow them down. If you go 12 and 12 they are still likely to consider that enough light to go ahead and raise a family.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

o yeah i knwo all our difrent, i hve 3 rabbits all with totally difrent poersnalitys, i am just getting a bit fed up with jojo he is happy when it suits him but when it suits me and i ahve time to let him out he acts totally odd, i am considering keeping him as a cage bird, i am to down right now to start trying to get him out, i know its probably a bit defitste but i am stil veyr down about losing my 3 budgies, so maybe i will try tomorrow,


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> 13 hours to be sure. you have to tip the balance of dark and light to the dark side, so 13 dark 11 light should slow them down. If you go 12 and 12 they are still likely to consider that enough light to go ahead and raise a family.


Thanks for that Sue, I'll remember that, I'm sure to be needing it one day lol.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

elijahfan said:


> o yeah i knwo all our difrent, i hve 3 rabbits all with totally difrent poersnalitys, i am just getting a bit fed up with jojo he is happy when it suits him but when it suits me and i ahve time to let him out he acts totally odd, i am considering keeping him as a cage bird, i am to down right now to start trying to get him out, i know its probably a bit defitste but i am stil veyr down about losing my 3 budgies, so maybe i will try tomorrow,


Give yourself a couple of days to get over your budgies. Make sure you still talk to Jo Jo lots every day, just to let him know that you still care and that you are still there, then gradually, start again. PUtting you hand in the cage etc. etc. Dooby is in one of his moods as well today, he's been launching himself at us, but we know that he is basically a good boy and you know that about Jo Jo, so it's a matter of taking the good with the bad.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeha i know, i am just down anyway 3 birds in one day herts like mad


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I can only imagine what you are going through. It's bad enough losing one, but three in one day.......(((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't give up on him, I am sure he will come around soon. And I am sorry about the budgies, it must be hard to lose 3 at once.  But on the brighter side, Good Luck with Jo Jo!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

jojo is deinfslty moutling he has feathers haning of him, which eplains his mood, i am gun clean him out and play with him while he inside the cage for now, i don think he is happy enought to come out becuase crnaky jojo get worse when he is out of his cage


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He will definitely be extra moody if he's going through his moult, but it can't last forever!  Good Luck!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i still talk to him thorugh the cage and put ym hands in to clean change toys refill water etc, i am just not letting him out as if he gets spooked or lunges at me and i move and spook him, i thnk its safer


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

My two poms are the same way - one's a cuddler, the other is on HER time. Plus, one of them LOVES people but not really other animals as much and the other LOVES animals but not really other people as much! Course, don't get me started on my other ones...! 

But thanks again for the advice!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont think jojo is much of a persons bird, i thihnk as a baby she wa shappy to be with me but i think she is happier with her own company and not being fussed over so much,


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Plukie, thanks again!!! And I can understand that last part (bout the babies being grown and not being able to part with the new babies)!

Elijah, like I said - I was thinking of you all weekend...mostly because I knew you were in pain with having lost three babies...but also because your Jojo must've had a talk with my Kiki! She has been losing feathers like CRAZY this weekend!!! She has slowly lost some so I thought it was like they suggested before - a sneaky molt (since she is almost 8 mo). But she let loose this weekend!! They were all over the place and she must have preened, preened, preened, and nothing else. Even worse, she was the moodiest, crankiest little "darling" you can imagine...I felt sure she had been around your Jojo!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That explains it! Jo Jo is growing up into a big boy, he's going through his first moult and oh boy he'll be cranky! Give him a few days and I'm sure he'll be ok again, all those pin feathers must be driving him crazy. Do you mist him at all? That helps sometimes, although Dooby hates it.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

So would Kiki be having her first molt at almost 8 months?? She's always lost some here and there but she went nuts this weekend - you'd think she wouldn't have any feathers left!! And she was soooooo cranky! I tried showering with her and misting her - she was not happy with either but I thought it might help. She's been hissing and giving me the evil eye all weekend. I tried to give her attention but space...lotta space! LOL I thought new molts could take a month or two - please tell us our Jojo and Kiki will not last like this that long!! I do not remember my male tiel being this bad!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

jojo seems a bit calmer today, probelm i have now is i am too scared to get him out lol, i am sat with him now he is singin to my music and playing in his cage, i need to clean him out again tho i dont like him to have too mnay feathers in the bottom of his cage makes it look untidy, he has lost only tiny ones nothing like my budgies i would clean em out and find big feathers, very pretty they are all talking to the love bird again now,


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Aw, that's so cute! Least Jojo is a bit calmer today - maybe he's gonna be much better soon?!  I kept some of my baby's feathers - how weird is that? They're just so pretty! LOL Let me know if you get him out and how he does!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

he would probably be fine out i only have a tiny room, i might just open his cage ad see what he does, he might fly to me he might not lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

ok, now i wanna know!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

do you wanna come round and try for me, i am just a bit too scared lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol...you are so funny...you always make me laugh! i would if i could but you can do it - i have faith in you!! :yes:


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

you might but i dont think jojo does lol, im just worreid if i let him out and he get aggresive i wont get him bakc in


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

does he let you towel him? will he step up on a dowel? i used to have to do the dowel just to get kiki OUT of the cage. you never know...jojo might surprise you!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

he will step up on to my hand, even when i put it in it only since he has gone through this i am a bit worreid he may go for me again. dowl might work but he does fly to me out of the cage ro at leats he did last time i let him ut


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

i thought he had calmed down a bit though? and he flies to you - that's so sweet! mine rarely flies to me - she always flies to her favorite gym! well, let me know when you take him out and how he does.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's possible that JoJo just may not like hands! She may have had a bad experience with them or something, and just doesn't like them. Frankie will go up on just about anything BUT my hands...and he also flies right onto me and is very sweet and playful. I would try a dowel or perch like PtsRPpl2 suggested...and don't be afraid! He'll come around soon enough!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I use branches for Quinn, just to avoid stressing him out with my hands. When he was in the shop they handled him with huge gardening gloves so it's no wonder he hates hands. He only steps up without hissing after he's had a shower.

I pull Quinn into my chest and gently put a hand over his back to stop him trying to fly off once I get him out of the cage. He doesn't mind being held like that and it means I can get him out with a minimum of fuss or stress.


----------

